# Explorer-Fenster schließen automatisch



## zeromancer (2. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Seit einigen Tagen beobachte ich folgendes:
Immer wenn ich auf ein Netzlaufwerk zugegriffen und von dort eine Datei irgendwo anders hinkopiert/verschoben habe, schließen sich einige Sekunden nach erfolgter Aktion ganz willkührlich alle Explorerfenster, also Dateifenster und Taskleiste etc.
Dieser wird zwar wieder neu gestartet, nur sind dann nicht mehr alle Dinge im Tray sichtbar - wie das eben so ist, Ihr kennt das ja. Und das nervt.
Woran könnte das liegen?

Ich habe alle wichtiges Sicherheitspatches und Updates bereits installiert, OS ist Windows XP Pro ohne SP1 allerdings.

Programme, die in der Tray permanent laufen:

GetRight 4.5
MultiNetworkmanager 6.5
Atom Time
Klipfolio
Winamp

Danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Januar 2004)

moin


Sieht so aus als ob der Explorer immer anstürzen würde!
Irgendwas stimmt nicht oder stört sich.
Was es aber genau ist.....


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (2. Januar 2004)

das ist mal wieder typisch XP  

Bei WinXP ist der Dr.Watson standardmässig so eingestellt, daß er ein fehlerhaftes Programm *ohne Meldung* sofort beendet. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem z.B. mit Outlook Express. (kommt besonders gut, wenn man längere Emails schreibt, und OE noch vor dem Absenden abstürzt)

Ich habe daraufhin den Dr.Watson so eingestellt, daß er mir zumindest ne Meldung bringt, damit ich weiss, daß da was war .... und komischerweise: OE ist seitdem nicht mehr abgestürzt.  


Dunsti


----------



## zeromancer (2. Januar 2004)

Aha!

Watson ist also nicht kommunikativ genug? Nun, jetzt schon - hab ihn ebenfalls auf visuelle Meldungen eingestellt, vielleicht nützt es ja was  
Danke erstmal für den Tipp!


----------

